# wanting to return



## supper (Dec 29, 2007)

I am recently retired from a 28 year career in the Canadian Armed Forces as Warrant Officer in the Infantry. I am looking to return to S.A. after 30 years. Although I am a Canadian citizen I was born in S.A. and thus entitled to citizenship. I am seeking information regarding employment. I have strong managerial and leadership skills honed from my time in the military. English is my first language with some French and a little Afrikaans. 
I would like to relocate to the Gauteng area.
Thanks for any information/help.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi Supper,After 1994 when the SANDF was reformulated there were a lot of Early retirements, not all for reasons of race.
The next 14 years have not been kind to the Defence Force although the "Newer" volunteers especially in the Fighting arms are actually something to be proud of, What I've seen, especially Infantry/Parabats etc are fit Motivated ,well trained and troops I'd be proud to command.

The SANDF do have a problem at the moment and are actively recruiting white Matriculants as their structure is not representative of the population groups.

Older more experienced guys have mostly either gone into Security/Executive outcomes type operations and can be found all over the World as they're having some difficulty sourcing well paid employment in SA.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Daxk said:


> Hi Supper,After 1994 when the SANDF was reformulated there were a lot of Early retirements, not all for reasons of race.
> The next 14 years have not been kind to the Defence Force although the "Newer" volunteers especially in the Fighting arms are actually something to be proud of, What I've seen, especially Infantry/Parabats etc are fit Motivated ,well trained and troops I'd be proud to command.
> 
> The SANDF do have a problem at the moment and are actively recruiting white Matriculants as their structure is not representative of the population groups.
> ...


Hi Daxk ..... nice to see you here


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Thank you kind sir, I was just about to ask supper how his fire and movement skills were


----------



## supper (Dec 29, 2007)

thanks for the feedback, a chuckle here for daxk, although i am 47 I think I can still "skirmish" fire and movement with the best of them....supper


----------

